# 1&1 schließt Lücke im Kunden-Control-Center



## Newsfeed (19 Juni 2009)

Durch einfaches Ändern der URL ließen sich Support-Vorgänge im Control Center ausspähen. Teilweise enthielten diese auch vertrauliche Daten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

